# Bahco Cabinet scraper !!!!HELP!!!



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

I just bought two Bahco Cabinet Scrapers and have never used a scraper before. I am trying to prepare the edges so I can actually use the tool. I have tried and tried and cant seem to get a good edge. Any suggestions?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do a search on sharpening cabinet scrapers - there are many threads here. If that doesn't help, Google it and watch some videos. If that doesn't help, tell us what you steps you are taking to sharpen them and suggestions can be offered to improve your methods.

BTW - welcome to the forum, take a few minutes and introduce yourself.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I just use a littl oil on the honing stone and with the blade verticle just keep going from front to back, honing in one direction only. That always left me a nice burr to work with.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys... watched a few youtube videos and tried some of the techniques. I seem to be getting better. I think I just need practice at both the honing and the technique of actually using the shaper.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you burnishing it? An unburnished scraper ain't worth using in my opinion.

I'd be happy to help you but need more information on what you are currently doing.


----------



## HuskerGBR (Sep 18, 2012)

Think i have finally figured these cabinet scraper out.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Did the clouds part and sunshine illuminate your bench? If not, then you still have a ways to go.


Joking around obviously (somewhat), you definitely are producing what you are looking for there. Scrapers are such awesome tools.


----------

